# Will NHS workers win their fight?



## chic (Jan 23, 2022)

Will England's NHS workers win their fight against the coming vaxx mandate. These are pics from Trafalgar, and 10 Downing St. where NHS workers have symbolically laid their uniforms down as mass protest against the mandates.


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

Good luck, and more power to them!


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2022)

It has been deferred till a later date, to be arranged,
according to the BBC Radio news this AM.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2022)

I would be curious to know how many of the approx. 1.4 million NHS workers are actually against the vaccine mandate. 

Is it the majority, or the vocal minority, as is often the case in the United States?


----------



## chic (Jan 23, 2022)

Mike said:


> It has been deferred till a later date, to be arranged,
> according to the BBC Radio news this AM.
> 
> Mike.


Thanks Mike. When will they make a decision? Please keep us updated.


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2022)

I would be curious to know how many of the approx. 1.4 million NHS workers are actually against the vaccine mandate.

According to reports Aunt Bea, there are between 80,000 and 120,000, depending
on who is reporting it at the time, but it is safe to say that there are more enough,
to get the Government worried enough to delay their mandate.

Mike.


----------



## chic (Jan 23, 2022)

Mike said:


> I would be curious to know how many of the approx. 1.4 million NHS workers are actually against the vaccine mandate.
> 
> According to reports Aunt Bea, there are between 80,000 and 120,000, depending
> on who is reporting it at the time, but it is safe to say that there are more enough,
> ...


It makes no sense to fire medical staff for ANY reason during a pandemic. I'm sorry, it just doesn't.


----------



## Devi (Jan 23, 2022)

chic said:


> It makes no sense to fire medical staff for ANY reason during a pandemic. I'm sorry, it just doesn't.


Especially when, in some cases, hospitals have hired staff _who have Covid_.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 24, 2022)

I wouldn't go to any hospital or medical provider who was NOT vaccinated.  And were I a medical provider, I most certainly would not want to be taking care of covid patients unless I were vaccinated.


----------



## Mike (Jan 24, 2022)

In the beginning of the pandemic, Headlines were written
about the Health Workers who got infected and died from
Covid, I would have thought that those reports would have
nurses etc., rushing to get the vaccine, but it hasn't and still
some die.

Mike.


----------



## chic (Jan 24, 2022)

Mike said:


> In the beginning of the pandemic, Headlines were written
> about the Health Workers who got infected and died from
> Covid, I would have thought that those reports would have
> nurses etc., rushing to get the vaccine, but it hasn't and still
> ...


Were those stories even true though? This all makes me think as narratives crumble.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 24, 2022)

Do you know who is and who isn't or do you assume..... 
For medical people some may assume they ALL want a shot .... They all have shots etc.   
Medical persons many had  covid already and they believe in natural immunity ... 
they took care of patients for the whole time before vaccines and through  at least 3 variants but all of a sudden they cannot possibly continue that job without a shot ...... makes no sense. 

Funny story the local regional hospital when implementing their everyone must be vaccinated policy lost quite a few staff ....
 one nurse who had won employee of year and many many accolades .....  
He said No to shot .....when they Fired him he let them in on a secret ..... he was NEVER licensed as a nurse and had worked in that capacity for the last 10 years...
The damage to hospital is still ongoing ... if they do not check professional license I do not think they check anything and frankly lost faith in their system.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 30, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-turn-mandatory-covid-vaccinations-213434114.html

U-turn on mandatory Covid vaccinations for NHS and social care workers​
Mandatory Covid jabs for NHS and social care workers are set to be scrapped, The Telegraph can reveal, after warnings of crippling staff shortages if the plan went ahead.

Sajid Javid, the Health Secretary, will on Monday meet fellow ministers on the Covid-Operations Cabinet committee to rubber stamp the decision on the about-turn.


----------



## chic (Jan 31, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-turn-mandatory-covid-vaccinations-213434114.html
> 
> U-turn on mandatory Covid vaccinations for NHS and social care workers​
> Mandatory Covid jabs for NHS and social care workers are set to be scrapped, The Telegraph can reveal, after warnings of crippling staff shortages if the plan went ahead.
> ...


That's sensible. Who fires health care workers during a pandemic?  I wish my country would follow suit.


----------



## Mike (Jan 31, 2022)

Today was the last day that anybody could have their first
jab, to allow enough time to pass to get the second by April.

Anybody who didn't get one by today could have been laid
off tomorrow, I think.

They can keep working now.

Mike.


----------



## Mike (Feb 1, 2022)

The Mandate has been overturned, but now there
is big trouble about the 40,000 care workers who
were fired because they were mandated at an earlier
date, just before Christmas I think.

Mike.


----------

